# Today on RO- Sunday!



## mouse_chalk (Mar 22, 2009)

[align=center]






*Sunday, 22nd March, 2009*


Another beautiful day here! I hope it's sunny where you are 













*Today is bamabunny's Snickers' birthday! *


*It is also TinysMom's bunny Tio's 4th Gotcha Day today! *


*Congratulations guys!*


arty:







Are you celebrating a special day today? Don't forget to add it to the  *Calendar!* 










*
Becca is worried that there may be  something wrong with Fluffball. * 









*New member jewelwillow needs some advice for her bunny Grace who has  a fractured pelvis.  Can you help her?
ray:*




*


DeniseJP has had quite a time trying to  capture bunny binkies!  She has finally managed to post a great video!*








*
collegerabbit101 has a question about  dressing bunnies up  for Easter! Where can she find clothes?*








*

irishbunny has posted a cute video of her bunny Princess  playing with her new toy! *








*

TinysMom is remembering a  special day  by ordering a cute mug!*






*



Becca would like to know what you think of her  bunny article! *








*

Lover_of_Lopz needs some help to stop Summer from  chewing on her cage! *








*
JimD would like to know what  fruit tree branches  are safe for bunnies?*









*


Wabbitdad12 had a very  successful day at the Rabbit Show  yesterday!
:blueribbon:*



*


polly has announced the arrival of her new  Bleu Beveren doe  Lady Marmalade, who has given birth this morning! *








*

 Happy Mother's Day  to all the UK mums out there! Are you doing anything special for your mum today?*








*
PepnFluff is back from her  geography field trip  and she is sharing some great pictures! *







*


Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears is having  some problems with Photobucket.  Are you?*







*

Are you wondering what to have for dinner? Want some new recipes? Want to show off what you've made?  This thread  is still going strong weeks later! *





*








Who is this?!












Have a great day guys! 




*[/align]


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link to Axel's video... only wish I could edit the longer one as he was grooming his face and did a binky that kicked up a lot of shavings in my direction.

Juno's former owner was delighted to hear she is doing the binky thing - I send him the pictures of her mid-binky in a former post of mine - the picture was titled "The End" as it was Juno's end...

Wonderful update, Jen!

Denise


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you! 


Does nobody have a guess on the Mystery Bunny? Have I finally stumped you all??


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 22, 2009)

that's delusional Ruby!!
I had to go threw the whole page of blogs to find her. Next time I'll start from the bottom up.


----------



## bunnytamer (Mar 23, 2009)

I think you may have gotten the birthday wrong. It is bunnytamers' Snickers birthday. Or maybe we have two Snickers birthdays on the same day! That would be AWESOME! My Snickers got a bunny shaped cake (for us people to celebrate with) and apples for everyone in the bunny barn (for Milky Way and Sugar and Snickers).
:bunnydance::birthday:bunnydance:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 23, 2009)

*bunnytamer wrote: *


> I think you may have gotten the birthday wrong. It is bunnytamers' Snickers birthday. Or maybe we have two Snickers birthdays on the same day! That would be AWESOME! My Snickers got a bunny shaped cake (for us people to celebrate with) and apples for everyone in the bunny barn (for Milky Way and Sugar and Snickers).
> :bunnydance::birthday:bunnydance:


Oops! I'm SO sorry! I looked at the list and it said Snickers and I know that bamabunny has a bunny called Snickers so I thought it was that one! Sorry! Happy birthday to your Snickers! Sounds like a good time was had by all


----------

